# Deciding on a vinyl cutter.... please help!!!



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

I am in super need of some forum wisdom. After doing quite a bit of research I am now stuck on whether or not I want to start my sideline business concentrating on vinyl transfer or printed heat transfers. I will mainly start with tshirts and wearables in general.

I will be investing into 2 big items this week, a vinyl cutter and a heat press. I originally wanted to just purchase a Roland SV-8 but I was told to go with the minimum of a 15" for future growth and the availability of vinyl rolls. Also, I will buying a heat press such as a Presto 20 (or similar), but I'm now thinking about just going with a Presto 15 to help alleviate some funds, but most people say that if possible go with the 20" press. I would like to invest in the minimum standard sizes for the equipment but now just stuck on what to do.

1. Concentrate on heat or vinyl tranfers?
2. 15" or 8" vinyl cutter
3. 15" or 20" press
4. I have an Epson 1400 already.

Please help me out with some insight! Thanks ahead!


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I use both heat transfers and vinyl. Vinyl is great for 1 and even 2 color designs, but it has limits. Heat transfer are great for small orders that screenprinters won't take and for full color designs on light colored tee's. I try to stay away from heat transfers for dark colors as I don't think they look as nice. Some dark transfer material almost feels like plastic or something really cheap to me. I got a sample of a brand that actually crinkled and made noise when I was wearing it just from motion. I thought it was terrible. If I have to use heat transfer for darks I like Jet Dark by Neenah the best.

I have a 16 x 20 Hotronix hover press and I'm so glad I didn't go with anything smaller. It seemed big at first, but now I'm greatful to have it.

As for your cutter, I agree that when you get into bigger jobs you will want something bigger than 8".

You have to decide how big you think you'll go. If it's just for a hobby you might do ok with smaller equipment, but if you plan on doing it full time...I'd go with the best you can afford. 

Good Luck


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

to tell you the truth i was the same way and this is what i did.








i bought a 24" cutter off of ebay for $295.00 with shipping

and as for the heat press i found one on craigslist for $200.00
16"x16"

if i were you i wouldn't consider anything less than a 24" cutter.
the pros that i talk to say that they have not cut anything larger than a 24"
and you will always feel confident that you can do things if you have a bigger cutter 
even though your doing shirts you can even do cars, banners, signs in the future.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T495EO9WeLA[/media]


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

chunkylover88 said:


> to tell you the truth i was the same way and this is what i did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, that cutter is definitely a steal at that price. Just wondering how long you've had it, and if any concerns have come up with it at all, oh is Mac OS compatible? Thanks!


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

ive had it for about 6 months now and i had some problems but they were not the machines fault.
it was because i was new. 
the good thing is that 
the person that sells these machines has a really nice forum that has already solved most problems. 
LaserPoint Cutting Plotter Support Requests

and i have no clue if its Mac OS compatible, sorry


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't know what to do... due to the price point the USCutter Laser 24" is very attractive compared to the Roland 24 at around $1700 (which I cannot afford). Should I go with the USCutter and get the better heat press like the Presto 20? No used ones available by me (Chicago). Suggestions?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I saved up and searched for the cheapest GX-24 I could find. I really wanted the optical eye and it's come in very handy so far. I ending up finding one for $1570 from Coastal Business. It was brand new in the box. It was one they were offering on eBay several months ago. Oh and I signed up for a bing cash back account and got 8% back on it as well. Oh and I got about $30 in eBay bucks to use later. When I added all the savings I eventually got (had to wait 90 days) I ending up saving about $150 so mine was about $1420. You just have to be patient and wait for the equipment you want to come into your price bracket. Good Luck!!!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I too purchased the LP 24 from Ebay and have had it for over a year now. I too had some issues. the USCutter forum was very helpful and all issuses are resolved. I have even become quite proficient at the free software that comes with it. It certainly is not perfect but for the fraction you have to pay just to get started, it has been well worth it!

I also recommend a larger press, I use a 16 x 20 at home and 15 x 15 on the road.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

people swear by both uscutter and roland. the main difference is roland is much more reliable and by far the most popular on this forum (by those who could afford it). i waited another month to save the money for the gx-24 and haven't regretted it. i've had no problems with it since i got it a year ago.

and oh btw it's mac os compatible. it comes with a plugin for illustrator. i got mine from imprintables who offer a special deal for forum members.


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

so pretty much what your going to hear from us is 
buy either gx24 or lp24 both do pretty much same stuff.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdY4a9ChKc[/media]


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

chunkylover88 said:


> so pretty much what your going to hear from us is
> buy either gx24 or lp24 both do pretty much same stuff.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdY4a9ChKc[/media]


Thanks for the replies. Last follow-up question. Is the LP24 the affordable option to the the GX24 optical eye? Does the LP24 do a similar feature? Thanks again...


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah that's exactly it.
the lp24 is a new cutter that came out and you can check the forums its pretty good. 
LaserPoint Cutting Plotter Discussion
that's just me, i have my video up there and it works fine with lil stuff like how i was cutting.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

I bought a COPAM 4050 from US Cutter.. 

nice price for a 48" cutter.. Too bad I havent had to use anything larger than 30" - and the 30" was for two colors only a couple times for the same guy.

But I would recommend getting the Roland.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

TOM does your cutter have a registration system for contour cutting?


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

miktoxic said:


> TOM does your cutter have a registration system for contour cutting?


yeah, my cutter is called a LASERPOINT 24 
because you can print registration marks on your heat transfer or what ever you have and then the machine reads your marks and then die-cuts it out. 

when you buy these cutter you also get a program called sign blazer 
here is a video on how to countour cut 

2008-01-02_1716


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

chunkylover88 said:


> yeah, my cutter is called a LASERPOINT 24
> because you can print registration marks on your heat transfer or what ever you have and then the machine reads your marks and then die-cuts it out.
> 
> when you buy these cutter you also get a program called sign blazer
> ...


sorry another question, are registration marks a feature from the software, or an option from the print menue? thanks again!


----------



## chunkylover88 (Sep 14, 2009)

options from the print menu.


----------



## catherineasc (Sep 24, 2009)

As for vinyl cutter,there are many sizes.24",36",44" and 54".and there are a lot of colors of vinyl you can choose (red,white,black,blue,green,yellow,gold and silver).If you choose vinyl cutter,a heat press machine is needed.About heat press machine,there are two sizes,15"*15" and 16"*24".which kind you choose is up to your scale of business.


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi folks, I've been looking around at cutters, and I am very interested in the Roland Stika 15. I like the 15" size and the fact that you can buy vinyl rolls for it. I just can't justify buying one at $750ish, as opposed to the UScutter LP24 at $3-$400. I'm really leaning towards the Roland more so for ease of start up and reliability, but the LP24 more for price and future use out of the size options. TORN...


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Done... bought the LP24 off of ebay for $265 including free shipping. Can't go wrong.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

let us know how it goes. see if it has the same usb problems as noted in other posts:








*Re: US Cutter brand vinyl cutter?* 
while you're waiting for the new laptop, you can take the USB/serial adapter that comes with the cutter, throw it in the trash and go to Best Buy and buy a new one. The one that comes with the cutter doesn't work.


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Will do, thanks. I'm gonna have a computer genius friend help me set everything up. Do my best to keep everyone posted.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about USB-serial conversion just yet. I have had my LP24 for about 2 years, and never once had a problem with the USB port. 

You made the right decision, the LP24 will make you more than enough money to upgrade to a Roland/Graphtec in the future. Def check out the forums if you have any problems.


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for the reinforcement. keep you all posted...


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I also settled for the LP 24 with stand from ebay for $340.00, (your auction price may vary)
I use it with USB and have not had any problems so far, but have not cut anything over 24" long (only use for contour cutting heat transfers)
I like to use Signcut Pro because it has a file extension for Illustrator.
Beware of recent concerns of poor phone support from USCutter!
I did find their support forum very helpful.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

contacthansel said:


> Hi, that cutter is definitely a steal at that price. Just wondering how long you've had it, and if any concerns have come up with it at all, oh is Mac OS compatible? Thanks!


Yes Signcut Pro software has a current MAC OS version. I have not tried to cut with it since I bought a cheap Windows laptop dedicated to the plotter. I just transfer files I make on my Mac into Illustrator format to my Windows laptop. Works for me.
I tried SignBlazer trial software but gave me bad flash backs to DOS days!


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi, so yer using SignCut pro now on the Windows or something else? Thanks...


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I tested Signcut Pro on my Mac, but didn't cut with it.
I am using Signcut Pro with Illy on a Vista Laptop with USB to Laserpoint


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

UPDATE... received the cutter, less than a week, finally set it up. I did not receive any literature on how to set up or get things rolling. I did receive the "bannanas" cd which has the manual and drivers, but you have to decipher the english because it is so horribly incorrect. I went to the UsCutter forums and found a link for setting up. I first setup the blade and tested it before installing, worked great. Installed the USB drivers for the cutter, and then the SignBlazer Elements app (which I had to download as well). Did a test cut, everything was up and running, no road blocks at all. 

An individual who is not somewhat tech savy or doesn't know how to search forums for info will have a hard time setting this up.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I had the exact same experience, I am very technical so had no problem jumping through the hoops to get things running. I have a laptop which according to the forums usually has even more problems but I have been running my LP with SBE for well over a year. I realize I am somewhat gimped with my choice of program but It does what I need it to do and it makes me some good $$. Grats on your successful installation.

Update on USCutter service/sales. I am a US Cutter will call customer and I left them a question through their website. I asked if they had a samples program because I want to get some "etched glass" looking vinyl with my order I was putting together. I never got a response and was very sad. As a result I ordered some vinyl, including free etched glass samples from Western Wholesale who have NO website (can you believe that?) and they deliver to my mailbox for FREE, same day. I was very pleased with this discovery. Their pricing is marginally more, but not bad, especially for same day service to "almost" my door. They ALWAYS answer the phone when I call and they start at 7am which is perfect for me.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

contacthansel said:


> UPDATE... received the cutter, less than a week, finally set it up. I did not receive any literature on how to set up or get things rolling.


Did you set the LP to run on your Mac?
Are you using Signcut Pro?



contacthansel said:


> An individual who is not somewhat tech savy or doesn't know how to search forums for info will have a hard time setting this up.


Yeah, that's for sure. Don't know why they even bother sending the chinese directions with it.


----------



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

I did email their support twice and received responses quite quick. I think they'd get more customers if they had better instructions. The instructions on the manual are just super horrible, and barely make sense. But, with that said I think it's definitely worth the low cost investment.

MAC...did not use my mac... I just took an old athlon xp desktop with only 512mb and it works quite fine for now. I am using the mac to start designs if i'm out, then drop into the desktop. since i already have jobs, I'm just trying to learn SBE first.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I found that the noob LP setup manual I got from the USCutter support forum was excellent. A knowledgeable forum member wrote it. No Idea why they didn't include it with the shipped product. 
The forum was also very helpful for learning to use the contour cut feature.

Was curious if anyone is running the Laserpoint with a Mac, since USCutter does include a one year subscription to Signcut Pro, which comes in Windows or Mac versions. Guess I could try it on my Macbook if I get board......


----------

